# Formatting a tablet, Possible and legal?



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Hello all,

I have an off brand tablet that runs slow as molasses. I've tried stopping processes, UN-installing programs, and even reverting it back to the factory default settings. Still runs very slow. I've contacted the manufacturer, but since I've owned it for 3 years, they want a stupid amount of money to format it.

This tablet runs Android. I'm in school atm, so I can't remember the exact brand and model number, I'll supply them when I get home if you like. So I want to format this thing, in the hopes that it will help speed it up.

First question, is it possible to find a version of the android IOS and do a clean install on my tablet with it?

Second question, since this technology is still very new, alot of legal matters like this are still murkey. So Is it legal to use that version of Android (whatever version I can find) and do a clean install of it onto my tablet?

If not, are there Linux distros out there that would run a gui on a tablet (Assuming the legal issue is software, and not hardware).


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

For tablets and phones you don't really 'format' them like a PC. You can do a factory reset which erases the user data parts of it but it retains the firmware/ROM/operating system on it but restores it to an original state. So the next thing you can do is upgrade or reload the firmware/ROM onto it. There may also be an alternative Android ROM you can replace the manufacturer's version for it but you would need to root the device to load those if there's any available. And yes it may be possible to run a special Linux distro on it as well, Android is Linux based anyway, but all of this depends on the actual device you have and what kind of manufacturer and community support is available.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Well I've tried a factory reset twice now. still slow as molasses.

Oh, I'm working with a Vital ASC ST1010.

Where would I find instructions for upgrading the firmware?

Btw, to everyone who reads this. Stay Away from Vital ASC products. They are terrible products, the customer service is terrible, and they will try to charge you an arm and a leg when you go to them for help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well the specs on that tablet are awful, it's just on of the hundreds of cheap units that make Android tablets look bad.

I don't see any third party or XDA support for that brand.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry for responding so late. Its nearing the end of the semester and school work is starting to ramp up.

I wouldn't be doing this formatting till June at the latest anyway. I just wanted to get the ball rolling now.

Yea, this tablet was a gift. The company said it wanted to charge me $500 just to do what I'm asking to do here. For that price, I might as well just buy a new tablet, so I turned them down.

I'm not sure what that means. But I'm guessing it means something like, its not possible to just format the tablet like I was hoping?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can wipe(format) some partitions and reload the firmware, that would be the equivalent of formatting a computer and reinstalling the O/S, that would get you a fresh start.

That said the hardware in the tablet just plain sucks, it's very basic and very old and it will never run fast compared to a proper tablet It may at one point had an older version of Android such at a version 2.x.x version which it might be able to run a bit better.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Srry for the late reply, but I just got out of school. so how would I go about finding an older version of android to put on this thing, asuming thats possible.

If not, how would I go about reloading the firmware?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You can't just put _any_ flavour of Android on your device.

If the manufacturer shipped with Android 2.x, you're likely stuck with that...especially on "budget" devices like the one you have.

ROM modders tend to shy away from junk devices like these as well, so little to no chance of custom firmware like Cyanogenmod.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

So...im stuck with what it camw with then? No real way to change what it has on it?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's the 'price' you pay for buying such a device, better devices have more support and better options for custom ROMs. They also run much better due to higher spec'd hardware.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

I would be more disappointed if I had spent money. but as it was a gift, I guess I'll have to deal with it. *sigh*


----------

